# Diawa Heartland



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

I've been pretty much out of the "other" tackle now for number of years, being interested only in flygear and trout fishing. As a good friend of mine says, you've gone over to the dark side, gone over to the sweet water. With getting the yak, its been a nice change actually, going back to the salt. Today, I made my first real purchase on the "other" side and I'm pretty chuffed. I also came clean to my significant other...she just rolled her eyes - the kids happened to lock the front door grill while I was out so I had to ring the bell and be let in.

Here it is - diawa heartland rod and tica 3000 reel. I was particularly impressed with the finish and action of the heartland.....ummm...bullen merri...cant wait


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Philip,

I bought a 6' 1-3kg heartland recently. Matched it with a Stradic 1000. Simon's son caught the first legal fish on the outfit last week. It casts really well and has a nice feel. Hoping to load it up tomorrow


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I have had a Heartland for about 3-4 years now and love it dearly. I have caught everything on it from little whiting to 2 ft shark and a nice size trevally in Mackay. It goes everywhere with me. I have my IM6 2-6lb teamed up with an Okuma Longbow 30 (actually a baitrunner) and 4lb Fireline. Great for the SP's and HB's even a little 10g raider.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Cheers guys. I can't wait to to give it a go. Dave, hope you landed one today.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice looking combo Philip. I just counted up the number of rods I now have. I can't say because Mrs Hoit has been known to read my posts :wink:

Regards
Grant


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Yes, she sound like she may have a good head flick and roll too.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

hoit said:


> Nice looking combo Philip. I just counted up the number of rods I now have. I can't say because Mrs Hoit has been known to read my posts :wink:
> 
> Regards
> Grant


hahaha :lol:


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

hoit said:


> Nice looking combo Philip. I just counted up the number of rods I now have. I can't say because Mrs Hoit has been known to read my posts :wink:
> 
> Regards
> Grant


Just go in the closet and count the pairs of shoes and handbags she has.
Usually works pretty good. :wink:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Les, despite Mrs Hoit claiming I had more rods she in fact has twice as many pairs of shoes. 

Regards
Grant


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Bloody hell - that comeback has been has been right there under my nose all these years....thanks guys


----------

